# futuro de subjuntivo



## darkeado

Hola a todos. Estaba viendo la lista de conjugación de verbos y vi lo siguiente.
Verbo: AMAR
Modo subjuntivo
Tiempo futuro
yo amare
tú amares
él amare, etc.
¿Alguien sabe para que se utilizaba este tiempo verbal y por qué se dejó de usar?
Gracias.


----------



## ieracub

Hola darkeado,

Sin más conocimiento sobre el asunto, yo diría que se utilizaba para lo mismo que se utiliza el presente de subjuntivo, pero para acciones futuras. (Esta es la mayor de la perogrulladas que he dicho en mucho tiempo)

_A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres _se dice así porque te previene de una acción que posiblemente (de ahí el subjuntivo) vayas a realizar en el futuro, lejano talvez, y no en el presente. 

Actualmente diríamos _A donde vayas, haz lo que veas, _pero se perdería la rima.

No es mucho lo que puedo aportar, y no tengo idea de por qué se dejó de usar, cuando nací ya no se usaba.

Saludos.


----------



## jazyk

Concuerdo con lo que dijo Ieracub, pero también puedes encontrar el futuro de subjuntivo después de cuando y si (como ocurre a menudo en la Biblia):

Cuando ella se fuere (=vaya), yo me moriré.
Si ella me amare (=ama), no hará eso conmigo.

Como curiosidad, señalo que el futuro de subjuntivo todavía encuentra largo empleo en la lengua portuguesa, en la que está lejos de venir a desaparecer.


----------



## Rayines

Según la Gramática Larousse, el futuro del subjuntivo "se emplea generalmente en frases hechas o en textos literarios; indica una acción futura hipotética o una acción futura respecto de otra acción futura. Existen dos tiempos para expresar este valor: futuro ("a donde fueres haz lo que vieres") y antefuturo ("Si para mañana no hubieres aparecido, llamaré a tus padres")".


----------



## darkeado

Gracias.  Ahora tengo más claro el asunto.


----------



## alekk

Yo soy profesor de Lengua y es muy difícil para mí enseñar los verbos a los chicos y principalmente un tiempo que casi no se utiliza. Por ahí leí, las acotaciones de algunos, mucho más inteligentes que yo, que son del todo acertadas. El futuro del modo subjuntivo se usó principalmente en la parte legal. Específicamente el uso lo vi en los artículos de las leyes de los electores cuando vamos a votar. Por ejemplo:
"Serán castigados con uno a seis meses de prisión:
a) Los que concurrieren al cuarto oscuro...
b) Los que introdujeren en el sobre...
c) Los que dañaren las boletas...
d) Los que condujeren a otros electores..."

Luego, leí este ejemplo: 

"Los que insultaren a la reina serán castigados" que mantiene casi la misma esencia que algunos de los míos.

Me gustaría que el que pudiese acotar con citas textuales de autoridades, como algún escritor famoso, lo haga.

"A donde fueres, haz lo que vieres" es el más común hasta ahora.

Me gustaría que esta forma verbal no desapareciera, ya que me parece que no es lo mismo:

"Los que dañaran las boletas" que "Los que dañaren las boletas"


----------



## jazyk

> Me gustaría que esta forma verbal no desapareciera, ya que me parece que no es lo mismo:
> 
> "Los que dañaran las boletas" que "Los que dañaren las boletas"


Exacto. _Los que dañaren las botellas_ es equivalente es español más "moderno" a _Los que dañen las botellas, _con verbo en subjuntivo presente.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es muy común su uso en las formulaciones legales, si bien en el habla cotidiana el presente del subjuntivo también adquiere valor de futuro. Creo que la causa es analítica, ya que al momento de la sanción de las leyes estas no están promulgadas, publicadas ni ha transcurrido el período legal desde su publicación, por lo tanto no están en vigencia aún. Por eso

(A partir de la entrada en vigencia de esta norma) Quien introdujere en el sobre una feta de salchichón primavera o un dibujo de Clemente ...

De todos modos, no creo que no usarlo dañe la interpretación legal del texto, y no creo que si así no lo *hiciere*, Dios y la Patria se lo demanden.

¿Presidente de mesa este Domingo, acaso?


----------



## Mangato

Realmente yo encuentro en el presente de subjuntivo una qintencionalidad de futuro en contraposición con la rotundidad del indicativo. Voy (ahora mismo, sin más) 
Vaya, (en el caso de que) supone que lo que haré o no haré, más pronto o más tarde, pero en cualquier caso en un futuro próximo o lejano.

Tal vez por esta superposición del significado, se ha ido perdiendo el uso cotidiano.

Y que me decís del futuro compuesto de subjuntivo. *Si hubiere venido?*.  Es futuro o pasado? Creo que sería bueno que nos contestara el profesor DOC, el de Regreso al Futuro, el film de Michael J. Fox y Cristopher Lloyd


----------



## jazyk

Se lo preguntaré si hubiere venido.


----------



## SpiceMan

Es decir, es el pasado del futuro.

Para encontrar un paralelismo en el indicativo, es similar al pretérito anterior (también poco usado): 

Se lo pregunté ni bien hubo venido.
Se lo preguntaré ni bien hubiere venido.

El compuesto hace que venir sea "pasado" (es decir, una acción terminada) en relación al verbo auxiliar que concuerda con el tiempo "principal" de la frase.
Encima en modo subjuntivo, claro.


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> Se lo preguntaré si hubiere venido.


 
No Jazyk, esa frase suena extremadamente extraña "esquisita", exige temporalidad, cuando hubiere venido, pero no condición en este caso usariamos el condiciónal Se lo preguntaría si hubiere venido, o el pluscuamperfecto, se lo hubiera preguntado si hubiere venido. 

En fin demasiados tiempos para utilizarlos habitualmente mal.


----------



## jazyk

Interpreto mi frase, que yo no usaría en la vida real, pero no eso no significa que esté mal escrita, como En el caso de que haya venido, se lo preguntaré. No le encuentro nada de erróneo.


----------



## alekk

Les propongo analizar esta frase:

"Serán penados con uno a seis meses de prisión:

1) Los que dañaren las boletas en el cuarto oscuro."

Comparándola con ésta:

"2) Los que dañen las boletas en el cuarto oscuro."

Mi modesta opinión.

Me parece que en la primera se observa como una posibilidad incierta o remota que suceda el hecho nombrado.
En la segunda como algo más real y posible.

Además propongo a todos los que participan en esta sala, que hagamos una _*Campaña Internacional en Contra de la Desaparición del Futuro del Modo Subjuntivo.*_


----------



## jazyk

Podés contar conmigo. Si los demás_ empezaren_ a usarlo, yo también lo haré.


----------



## aleCcowaN

De acuerdo ¡Que no llegare el tiempo en que este ídem hubiere desaparecido de la faz de la tierra!


----------



## UVA-Q

Si hubiéremos hecho la campaña en PRO DEL FUTURO SUBJUNTIVO, no hubiere desaparecido de nuestra lengua

¿Lo apliqué bien?

¡Saludos!


----------



## fcerceau

UVA-Q said:


> Si hubiéremos hecho la campaña en PRO DEL FUTURO SUBJUNTIVO, no hubiere desaparecido de nuestra lengua
> 
> ¿Lo apliqué bien?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
No.
Si hubiéramos hecho la campaña en PRO DEL FUTURO SUBJUNTIVO, no hubiera desaparecido de nuestra lengua. 
(Es una reflexión a cerca del pasado)


----------



## Mangato

Yo creo que no, esto pediría pasado (pretérito)


----------



## Jellby

fcerceau said:


> No.
> Si hubiéramos hecho la campaña en PRO DEL FUTURO SUBJUNTIVO, no hubiera desaparecido de nuestra lengua.
> (Es una reflexión a cerca del pasado)



Si hubiéramos hecho la campaña en PRO DEL FUTURO SUBJUNTIVO, no *habría* desaparecido de nuestra lengua.

Aunque se admite el uso de "hubiera" en lugar de "habría", no ocurre lo mismo con "hubiere" (que yo sepa).


----------



## Mangato

También deberíamos hacer un esfuerzo para  no perder el uso del condicional. El pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo se lo está comiendo


----------



## UVA-Q

Definitivamente tengo que estudiar esto del futuro subjuntivo!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Siento decirles que yo no lo uso. Me parece sumamente complicado (el pretérito anterior también). ¿No les parece más sencillo decir "Se lo preguntaré en cuanto venga/si viene"?


----------



## fcerceau

Yo creo que este asunto de "asi hablamos", se esta tomando con mucha ligereza; hay que preocuparse por la lengua. Si nos descuidamos podemos terminar diciendo
..---.-..-- ---.-- , y esperando ser entendidos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No sé cuánta gente diga "Se lo preguntaré ni bien hubiere venido", ni cuántos lo entiendan. Muchos al escucharlos entenderían lo mismo que si les dices ..---.-..-- ---.-- 

Precisamente porque la lengua evoluciona no podemos quedarnos hablando como se hacía hace años. Si así fuera seguiríamos hablando latín.


----------



## fcerceau

A mi me parece que si usted le dice a una persona: "Se lo preguntaré ni bien hubiere venido" y ésta no entiende, debe intentar con otra construcción. No estoy de acuerdo que la lengua tenga que sufrir por un acto tan peculiar y tan personal; yo no creo que "cualquier persona" deba comprender "cualquier cosa"; menos aún que haya que triturar uno de los pocos haberes de civilización que nos quedan (como la lengua) para que tal empresa se lleve a cabo. No escribí lo de los puntos y rayas con ironía, sucede en estos momentos, en cualquier cyber-café, con los celulares!
Es necesario que todos aportemos para que nuestra lengua no se degrade, no se pierdan "tiempos de verbo"...etc.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Por fin?

¿Debemos intentar que nos entiendan al hablar o escribir, o debemos hablar con la mayor de las propiedades aunque nadie nos entienda? ¿De quién es el problema? ¿Del que habla y no le entienden, o del que escucha y no entiende? 

Dependiendo de nuestra audiencia creo que debemos ajustar nuestro lenguaje. Aquí probablemente todos entendamos los que los demás dicen sin necesidad de recurrir a monosílabos, pero no siempre es así. Para comunicarse con el promedio de la población, es necesario hablar como el promedio de la gente.

A ver qué opinan.


----------



## fcerceau

Sí Jellby, es así. Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## fcerceau

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Por fin?
> 
> ¿Debemos intentar que nos entiendan al hablar o escribir, o debemos hablar con la mayor de las propiedades aunque nadie nos entienda? ¿De quién es el problema? ¿Del que habla y no le entienden, o del que escucha y no entiende?
> 
> Dependiendo de nuestra audiencia creo que debemos ajustar nuestro lenguaje. Aquí probablemente todos entendamos los que los demás dicen sin necesidad de recurrir a monosílabos, pero no siempre es así. Para comunicarse con el promedio de la población, es necesario hablar como el promedio de la gente.
> 
> A ver qué opinan.


 
Es un problema complejo en el campo de lo social, no se si pertinente para este foro. Si existe un "nadie que nos entienda" deberíamos revisar nuestros lazos con la sociedad y sobre todo con ese inmenso conjunto de oyentes que no entienden. Ahora, si lo que se busca es un cargo público y un paquete de recursos para ser entendido por "todos" hay que tener en cuenta esas intenciones ya que el uso de la lengua es otro, y difícilmente pueda enriquecerse en estos espacios. ¿No?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues tal vez tengas razón. Lo que yo quisiera saber es qué porcentaje (deja tú de la población: de los miembros de este foro, que yo supongo tienen un nivel cultural superior al de la media) usa el futuro del subjuntivo en alguna ocasión (y olvidémonos también de la vida diaria; si alguien es escritor y lo usó en algún libro, cuenta).

Te aseguro que más o menos nadie lo usa.

Y el que lo usare, que hable ahora o calle para siempre (que esté siempre en la calle).


----------



## jazyk

> Y el que lo *usare*, que hable ahora o calle para siempre (que esté siempre en la calle).


No fue de esta vez.


----------



## Mangato

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Por fin?
> 
> ¿Debemos intentar que nos entiendan al hablar o escribir, o debemos hablar con la mayor de las propiedades aunque nadie nos entienda? ¿De quién es el problema? ¿Del que habla y no le entienden, o del que escucha y no entiende?
> 
> Dependiendo de nuestra audiencia creo que debemos ajustar nuestro lenguaje. Aquí probablemente todos entendamos los que los demás dicen sin necesidad de recurrir a monosílabos, pero no siempre es así. Para comunicarse con el promedio de la población, es necesario hablar como el promedio de la gente.
> 
> A ver qué opinan.


 
Por supuesto que el privilegio humano de poder hablar, no tendría sentido si nuestros interlocutores no nos entendieran. De que nos seviría escuchar a Demóstenes en todo su explendor oratorio si no conociésemos el griego, o leer a Cicerón si no sabemos latín. Sinceramente creo que tratar de que se continúe hablando como lo hacían nuestros bisabuelos, es un empeño inútil. Con toda seguridad, ellos tampoco lo hacían como sus antepasados. Los idiomas son algo vivo, en constante evolución, que a la vez que incorporan nuevos términos en el día a día, van arrinconando también parte de su terminología. 

Ahora bien, debemos de permanecer impasibles ante tanta aberración idiomática? Rotundamente no, pero eso conlleva el ejercicio la autodisciplina idiomática y una actitud beligerante contra la invasión de anglicismos y otras agresiones, exigiendo a la vez a los responsables académicos la creación y normalización de los nuevos términos que los avances tecnológicos demandan, antes de que sea demasiado tarde y se cubra el vacío con el asentamiento de los términos foráneos.

Mención aparte merece la actitud de los medios de comunicación, hablados y escritos. Resulta desolador escuchar el léxico utilizado por pretendidas estrellas de la televisión, o leer algunos titulares de prensa donde con el pretexto de conseguir mayor impacto se utiliza el lenguaje telegráfico, prescindiedo de artículos y preposiciones. Lo peor es que están escritos por los que, en teoría, son profesionales del leguaje.

Creo que en nuestro común idioma disponemos y usamos suficientes tiempos de verbo. Lo importante como los utilizamos. En algunas zonas geográficas españolas se utiliza habitualmente el condicional por el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Y esto chirría a los oidos ajenos. _Si estaría.... _Algunos tiempos en desuso tal como el futuro de subjuntivo, quizás deberían quedar, tal como propone la RAE, en el museo de la historia del idioma , porque como se ha podido comprobar cuando se pretende emplearlos a menudo se hace mal

Con esto expreso mi opinión a tu pregunta, que sin duda sera compartida y tambien rebatida por otros colegas

MG


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola:

Leo con mucha atención los aportes sobre este punto del futuro de subjuntivo. Para los abogados es casi imprescindible, pues no se podrían construir normas sancionatorias sin él.

El subjuntivo en construcciones como: _El que *diere* muerte a otro será castigado con pena de presidio de 12 a 18 años_, implica la condicionalidad de la conducta, sin partir de que efectivamente la misma se realizará. Esto es importante pues tanto los legisladores como la sociedad esperan que esa conducta sancionable no llegue a ocurrir. Diferente sería la intención si la redacción fuere: _El que *de* muerte a otro será castigado con pena de presidio de 12 a 18 años_.

Pero hay otros usos no necesariamente legales. Con frecuencia le pregunto a mis alumnos de Derecho si van a ejercer su carrera en el futuro o se dedicarán a otra cosa y muchas veces la respuesta se basa en el subjuntivo usado en tiempo futuro:

_¿Y vas a ejercer tu carrera o a dedicarte a los negocios?_
_Si no fuera a ejercerla, para que entonces la estudiaría (o para que estudiarla)_.

Lo que es innegable es que su uso no es propio del hablar cotidiano e informal.

¡Saludos y larga vida al subjuntivo de futuro!

Camilo


----------



## fcerceau

Mangato said:


> Por supuesto que el privilegio humano de poder hablar, no tendría sentido si nuestros interlocutores no nos entendieran. De que nos seviría escuchar a Demóstenes en todo su explendor oratorio si no conociésemos el griego, o leer a Cicerón si no sabemos latín. Sinceramente creo que tratar de que se continúe hablando como lo hacían nuestros bisabuelos, es un empeño inútil. Con toda seguridad, ellos tampoco lo hacían como sus antepasados. Los idiomas son algo vivo, en constante evolución, que a la vez que incorporan nuevos términos en el día a día, van arrinconando también parte de su terminología.
> 
> Ahora bien, debemos de permanecer impasibles ante tanta aberración idiomática? Rotundamente no, pero eso conlleva el ejercicio la autodisciplina idiomática y una actitud beligerante contra la invasión de anglicismos y otras agresiones, exigiendo a la vez a los responsables académicos la creación y normalización de los nuevos términos que los avances tecnológicos demandan, antes de que sea demasiado tarde y se cubra el vacío con el asentamiento de los términos foráneos.
> 
> Mención aparte merece la actitud de los medios de comunicación, hablados y escritos. Resulta desolador escuchar el léxico utilizado por pretendidas estrellas de la televisión, o leer algunos titulares de prensa donde con el pretexto de conseguir mayor impacto se utiliza el lenguaje telegráfico, prescindiedo de artículos y preposiciones. Lo peor es que están escritos por los que, en teoría, son profesionales del leguaje.
> 
> Creo que en nuestro común idioma disponemos y usamos suficientes tiempos de verbo. Lo importante como los utilizamos. En algunas zonas geográficas españolas se utiliza habitualmente el condicional por el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Y esto chirría a los oidos ajenos. _Si estaría.... _Algunos tiempos en desuso tal como el futuro de subjuntivo, quizás deberían quedar, tal como propone la RAE, en el museo de la historia del idioma , porque como se ha podido comprobar cuando se pretende emplearlos a menudo se hace mal
> 
> Con esto expreso mi opinión a tu pregunta, que sin duda sera compartida y tambien rebatida por otros colegas
> 
> MG


 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo de los medios, dicen y escriben cualquier cosa. Pero no me parece una "agresión" incorporar términos "extranjeros" (abría que dormir sin *almohada *y pensarlo mejor), suena como una xenofobia infiltrada en el único mundo libre, el del habla. 
Y con respecto a Cicerón, porqué quitarle su latin... Cuesta menos mantener los clásicos que la maquinaria de El código Da Vinci y ¡ni hablar de los refritos (vivos, modernos, que no hablan como antes...) de Harry Potter!
Y si la RAE propone semejante cosa, sería bueno que examinara algunas páginas de su propia historia, con el mismo rigor con el que propone asesinar al pobre subjuntivito. 
Mis respetos, FC.


----------



## Escalador

darkeado said:


> Hola a todos. Estaba viendo la lista de conjugación de verbos y vi lo siguiente.
> Verbo: AMAR
> Modo subjuntivo
> Tiempo futuro
> yo amare
> tú amares
> él amare, etc.
> ¿Alguien sabe para que se utilizaba este tiempo verbal y por qué se dejó de usar?
> Gracias.



Las respuesas a estas dos interrogantes, pueden estar en el documento al que nos conduce el siguiente hipervínculo:
http://www3.unileon.es/dp/dfh/SEL/actas/Herrero.pdf


----------



## Ninsfor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 



Me gustaría saber si en el momento actual sigue en uso, y en que casos, el futuro de subjuntivo.
Particularmente creo que este tiempo verbal tiene más connotaciones de pasado que no de futuro.
Agradezco de antemano una explicación a mis dudas. Gracias.


----------



## inFusion

Efectivamente, el futuro de subjuntivo está en desuso, excepto en los textos de ámbito legal. 
La explicación que se da aquí es muy clarificadora.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Tal como te dijo InFusión en el ámbito legal es aún frecuente; te doy dos ejemplos de entre varios posibles:

*Artículo 138.* 
El que matare a otro será castigado, como reo de homicidio, con la pena de prisión de diez a quince años.

*Artículo 139.* 
Será castigado con la pena de prisión de quince a veinte años, como reo de asesinato, el que matare a otro concurriendo alguna de las circunstancias siguientes:

Con alevosía.
Por precio, recompensa o promesa.
Con ensañamiento, aumentando deliberada e inhumanamente el dolor del ofendido.


----------



## Ninsfor

Gracias a ambos, veo que no voy desencaminado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En _Galicia_ aún se puede oír en el uso oral y escrito, pero es un fenómeno de _interferencia_ entre gallego y español por _razones de sustrato (y diglosia_). La influencia viene del _uso en gallegoportugués del infinitivo conjugado que formalmente coincide con el futuro de subjuntivo_ en el diasistema gallegoportugués.


----------



## Istriano

Hola,
En el foro portugués-español hemos hablado del uso del pretérito del imperfecto del subjuntivo (_fuera_) en lugar del futuro del subjuntivo (_fuere_) o presente del indicativo (_voy_):

_Si fuere, te llamaré.  [arcaizante] 
Si voy, te llamo/llamaré. [es como he aprendido yo]
*Si fuera, te llamo/llamaré.*_

¿Es correcto este uso?
(Pensé que _fuera/fuese_ se usase sólo con_ llamaría/llamaba_).

Gracias.

En el manual de la nueva gramática de la RAE pone esto:


> *Cantare *comenzó a perder su vitalidad a partir del siglo xiv. Hoy ha caído en
> desuso en la lengua oral de todas las áreas lingüísticas y ha sido reemplazado por
> *cantara*, pero también por *cante*. Se registra, en cambio, como rasgo arcaizante,
> en textos jurídicos y administrativos


----------



## duvija

Si yo apoyare el uso de un tiempo muerto desde hace mucho, me atornillare los intestinos por la bronca.


----------



## Magnalp

_Mas, si osare un extraño enemigo
__profanar con su planta tu suelo,
__piensa ¡oh, patria querida! que el cielo
__un soldado en cada hijo te dio._

Después de tantos años de oírlo, uno le agarra un no se qué que para qué le cuento...


----------



## Istriano

Muy bonito el himno nacional mexicano. 
un abrazo brasileño


----------



## Filimer

duvija said:


> Si yo apoyare el uso de un tiempo muerto desde hace mucho, me atornillare atornillaré los intestinos por la bronca.


----------



## Filimer

inFusion said:


> Efectivamente, el futuro de subjuntivo está en desuso, excepto en los textos de ámbito legal.



También se mantiene en frases hechas


adonde fueres haz lo que vieres
como fuere (más común es "como sea")
venga lo que viniere (más común es "venga lo que venga")
cueste lo que costare (más común es "cueste lo que cueste")


----------



## Peterdg

Istriano said:


> _*Si fuera, te llamo/llamaré.*_
> 
> ¿Es correcto este uso?
> (Pensé que _fuera/fuese_ se usase sólo con_ llamaría/llamaba_).


Sí, es correcto, pero bastante infrecuente (en mi opinión). En la prótasis de una frase condicional, el imperfecto de subjuntivo puede utilizarse para referir al futuro pero lo que pasa es que presenta la condición como muy improbable.

Por ejemplo, "No pienso ir pero, si fuera [nunca se sabe qué podría pasar], te llamo/llamaré".


----------



## duvija

Juaaaa, ni siquiera sé cómo usarlo ni aún tratando. No sé por qué le tengo antipatía al subjuntivo futuro. 
(Y además escribo 'sé' y 'cómo' con acentos)


----------



## Filimer

duvija said:


> Juaaaa, ni siquiera sé cómo usarlo ni aún tratando.


Estas en compañía de Quino:A todo aquel que deliberadamente se rebelare y no tomare, comiere, tragare, engullere, y/o sorbiere esta porquería... ¿vos le *_pegares_? ​*Debería ser "pegarás" o "pegarías".


duvija said:


> No sé por qué le tengo antipatía al subjuntivo futuro.


Debe ser porque nadie lo usa y alguien te dijo que sí se usaba.


----------



## Magnalp

> Hoy resulta arcaico *[pero no incorrecto]* en este caso el uso en la apódosis de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo o copretérito: _Si me tocara/tocase la lotería, me comprara un coche_.____[...]


Se usaba así con el imperfecto del subjuntivo, se usaba así con el futuro.

_Si yo apoyare el uso de un tiempo muerto desde hace mucho, me atornillare los intestinos por la bronca.         _

También es correcto con el condicional en la apódosis. [...]

_Si yo apoyare el uso de un tiempo muerto desde hace mucho, me atornillaría los intestinos por la bronca.

________________________

_


Istriano said:


> Muy bonito el himno nacional mexicano.


----------



## Tinska

El dia que recuperen el pretérito anterior, y el Infinitivo Personal. 
Usamos el futuro del subjuntivo 


Ya pasó la era de Mio Cid y Cervantes, no seamos arcaicos


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay tenemos un vago infinitivo personal. "Lo quiero para yo jugar". Se supone que viene del portugués. De todos modos, ,es raro. Pero matemos al fut. del subj.
(Desde Salta, recién llegada, saludos)


----------

